# Suche HTML Tutorial für Content Manager



## nepda (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem deutschen Tutorial für Content Manager/Writer/Schreiber... Die Tutorials, die ich kenne und gefunden habe sind eigentlich immer von Programmieren für Programmierer und sind viel zu überladen (inkl. header, body, CSS, JavaScript) usw.

So ein Tutorial bräuchte ich relativ oft, für Menschen die keine Ahnung haben von programmieren usw.
Es sollten einfach Basics gelehrt werden, wie man sauberes HTML schreibt... tables sollten auch drin sein.

Ich habe einen Article gefunden (leider auf Englisch und unvollständig...) der wurde anfang 2011 geschrieben, ich bezweifel, dass dieser fortgesetzt wird.
http://www.odharma.com/2011/01/html-for-writers-part1-html-tags/


Hier auch eine Artikel Serie, die sehr unübersichtlich ist... und auch auf Englisch.
http://cms.about.com/od/maintain-your-cms-website/a/Html-Tutorial-For-Writers.htm

Wenn es soetwas nicht gibt, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen etwas Geld für sowas auszugeben, wenn jemand Lust hat ein Tutorial zu schreiben...

Also ich wäre dankbar für Links.

Ahja, ein übersichtliches/gutes/fertiges Englisches Tutorial wäre auch ok... das würde ich dann evtl. übersetzen (lassen).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ikosaeder (4. Juli 2012)

Was spricht gegen Selfhtml?  http://de.selfhtml.org/
Imho immer noch die beste Seite für die HTML-Basics.

Edit: Google ist immer noch dein Freund: http://de.html.net/tutorials/html/


----------



## nepda (4. Juli 2012)

Wo soll denn da ein Laie anfangen? Ich könnte zu bestimmten Problemen spezifische Links von selfhtml.org raussuchen.


----------



## ikosaeder (4. Juli 2012)

Ja das wäre auch mein Vorschlag. Wenn du es intern zur Schulung von Mitarbeitern oder ähnlichem verwenden willst, kannst du es auch downloaden und nur die Teile verwenden die du brauchst. Schau dir mal den 2. Link an, der ist vielleicht für deine Zwecke besser geeignet.


----------



## nepda (4. Juli 2012)

Danke! html.de... das war zu einfach. Sorry. Ich werde die Anleitung mal an einer Kundin probieren


----------

